# Bericht eine Woche in Schwandorf



## petrikasus (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo Boardies,



wollte mal eine kurze Meldung machen, wie entspannt ein klasse Angelurlaub in Bayern sein kann. Wir waren zum zweitem mal in Schwandorf an der Naab. Wir, das sind Conny aus Düsseldorf, Peter aus Ettlingen und ich. Die Kombo besteht seit fünf Jahren und jedes Jahr wird ein gemeinsamer Urlaub verbracht.



Peter reiste am Samstag, 15.05. mittags an und organisierte bereits die Gewässerkarten. Wieder fiel unsere Wahl auf das Graf-Schlau-Wasser. Wir kannten den Abschnitt bereits vom letzten Jahr. In diesem Abschnitte wechseln mäßig strömende Bereiche mit ruhigen Bereichen um eine Insel, große Buchten mit Seerosenfeldern, Altarme, Grabenverzweigungen und einem Wehr. Also recht abwechslungsreich und spannende Stellen.



Treffen war am Einlauf vom Bayernwerk und gegen 15:00 Uhr trafen Conny und ich ein. Tonnenweise Material ausgepackt und ab ans Wasser. Ruten aufgebaut und hin und wieder einen Barsch abgehakt. Letztes Jahr hatten wir dort sehr gute Aale gelandet – entsprechend waren die Erwartungen positiv. Gegen Abend wurde mal schön gegrillt und ein Bierchen genommen. Die Aale blieben aber vollständig aus. Das echt massive rappeln an den Ruten stammte lediglich von den Fledermäusen, die ständig in die Schnur flogen. Sturm kam auf und es regnete aus Kübeln. Gegen 4:30 waren wenigstens die Barsche wieder da und die Sonne wärmte wenigstens etwas.


----------



## petrikasus (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bericht eine Woche in Schwandorf*

Gegen Mittag bezogen wir dann unser Quartier auf dem Egidiberg. Dieses mal eine etwas größere Wohnung mit Terasse. Kurz die Sachen ausgepackt, und wieder ab ans Wasser. Dieses mal an die Seerosenfelder. Fischaktivitäten ohne Ende. Die Karpfen turnten in den Seerosen das es nur so krachte. Toller Abend – aber auch wieder ohne Fisch (ok – jede Menge Kleinfisch wie Lauben, Rotaugen und Rotfedern). Einen Bereich der Felder fütterten wir mit vorbereitetem Mais an. 23:00 Uhr war Schluss und in der Ferienwohnung wurde zünftig gekocht, 3 Liter Weißwein vernichtet und die gesamten Fisch-und-Fang-DVD´s angeschaut. 03:00 Uhr war dann auch das letzte licht aus.



*Montag* Morgen – strahlender Sonnenschein und ein heftiges Frühstück auf der Terrasse. Dazu muss man erwähnen, dass wir nie vor 10:00 Uhr aus dem Bett gekommen sind. 13:00 Uhr Einkaufen und um 15:00 Uhr waren wir wieder an den Seerosenfeldern. Einige Bisse bis zum Sonnenuntergang – allerdings konnten wir nichts so richtig verwerten. Wahrscheinlich Kleinfisch, die sind an den Boilies oder Maisketten der Karpfenruten versuchten. Köderfische sind zu Hauff vorhanden, also lag eine Rute auf Hecht draußen. Nachdem sich lange Zeit vor einer Untiefe nichts tat, wollte ich die Montage weiter Richtung Strom platzieren. Ca 25 Meter vor dem Ufer plötzlich ein Ruck und die Post ging ab. Ein stattlicher Hecht hatte sich den KöFi genommen. Amtlicher Drill und Peter konnte die Hechtdame sicher Keschern. Sauber gehakt brachte sie es auf 72 cm und 3.100 g. Leider kommt die wunderschöne Zeichnung auf den Bildern nicht so recht raus.


----------



## petrikasus (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bericht eine Woche in Schwandorf*

Ich bin wie Rumpelstielzchen durch die Gegend gehüpft – es war mein allererster Hecht. Freu – freu – Bilder gemacht, Familie angerufen, Bierchen getrunken, Zigarette geraucht und so langsam wieder beruhigt. 



Die Aktivitäten in den Seerosenfeldern ließen langsam nach, da meldet sich der Bissanzeiger auf der Karpfenrute. Schnur läuft – Freilauf raus – Anhieb – hängt !!!

Der Fisch gibt mächtig gas – kann ihn aber aus den Seerosen halten. Cooler Drill und Peter ist erneut mit seinem sonst als „Optimisten-Kescher“ benannten Gerät zur Stelle. Ein schöner Spiegler erscheint im Licht der Kopflampen.


----------



## petrikasus (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bericht eine Woche in Schwandorf*

Spaß hat er gemacht und darf nach kurzem Photo wieder aus meinen glitschigen Händen ins Wasser flüchten. Ein cooler Tag den wir in alt gewohnter Weise ausklingen lassen – mit dem Unterschied – dass es Hechtfilets gab. 





*Dienstag* wieder an die Seerosenfelder und es zeigt sich nach einigen Stunden ein echt toller Schuppi, von dem wir leider kein Bild haben. Auch der Karpfen ist mir irgendwie wieder ins Wasser weggeglitscht. Die Hoffnung auf Aal haben wir dann gegen 00:30 Uhr aufgegeben. 

*Mittwoch* andere Stelle neben der Insel. Spannende Bodenstruktur und der Waller raubt genau wie letztes Jahr an der gleichen Stelle. Leider bleibt der Tag komplett Schneider. Aber der Tag war echt toll.


----------



## petrikasus (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bericht eine Woche in Schwandorf*

*Donnerstag* hatten wir uns mit Franz_16 verabredet. Franz war vor uns dort und hatte schon einen Karpfen und einen Barsch verhaftet. Der Tag bleibt erneut ziemlich fischarm. Aber das Grillgut und das Bier von Franz haben die Stimmung massiv gehoben. Wasserseitig war ein Mini-Zander und ein Bieber zu verzeichnen.


----------



## petrikasus (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bericht eine Woche in Schwandorf*

Die Versuche den Waller mit KöFi oder Wurmbündel aus der Reserve zu locken zeigen keine Wirkung. Allerdings geht Peter mit seinem Tackle extrem vorsichtig um und sichert es gründlich.


----------



## petrikasus (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bericht eine Woche in Schwandorf*

Für den *Freitag* haben wir uns dann an den Seerosenfeldern verabredet. Morgens hat es leicht geregnet Wieder ist Franz vor uns dort. Wenn die Sonne scheint wird es massiv warm, wenn eine Wolke davor steht, benötigt man fast eine Thermojacke. 

Franz kann wieder einen amtlichen Barsch verhaften.


----------



## petrikasus (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bericht eine Woche in Schwandorf*

Dann kommt eine kräftige Gewitterfront durchgezogen. Es gießt wieder aus Eimern und es wird schweinekalt. Als der Regen nachlässt meldet sich der erste Bissanzeiger. Schöner Drill und der erste Spiegler des Tages wird gekeschert. Dann geht es fast Schlag auf Schlag. Die Karpfen hauen sich so richtig den Bauch voll. Peter bekommt innerhalb von fünf Minuten drei Bisse, von denen er die ersten zwei verschlägt. Der dritte passt dann endlich und er bekommt seinen ersten Fisch des Urlaubs in den Kescher. Der zweite folgt wenig später und auch ich konnte noch drei weitere nachlegen.


----------



## petrikasus (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bericht eine Woche in Schwandorf*

weitere drei Bilder.


----------



## petrikasus (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bericht eine Woche in Schwandorf*

Für *Samstag* hatten wir keine Karten mehr für die Naab, entschließen uns daher für die Schwarzach. An einem bestimmten Abschnitt sind auch normale Köder während des Tages erlaubt. Peter und Conny entscheiden sich mit der Spinnrute auf die Pirsch zu gehen, während ich mir wieder ein Seerosenfeld zwischen zwei Inseln aussuche. Eine tolle Strecke die Salmoniden, Räubern und Karpfen gerecht wird. Leider führt der Fluß durch den Eixendorfer Stausee bedingt recht wenig Wasser, was zu einer zunehmenden Verlandung führt.


----------



## petrikasus (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bericht eine Woche in Schwandorf*

Peter kann einen Schusshecht mit 49 cm haken. Zwei Bisse von einer Forelle auf den Wobbler bleiben jedoch ohne Erfolg.


----------



## petrikasus (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bericht eine Woche in Schwandorf*

Gegen Abend wird es dann so kalt, dass die Thermoanzüge herhalten müssen. Peter entpuppt sich dabei eher als Belgischer Feuerwehrmann.


----------



## petrikasus (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bericht eine Woche in Schwandorf*

Auf einen Tauwurm kann Conny endlich seinen ersten Fisch verhaften – einen klasse Spiegelkarpfen.


----------



## petrikasus (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bericht eine Woche in Schwandorf*

Sonntag endet der Urlaub mit einer bösen Überraschung. Die Reinigungsfrau drängt direkt nach dem aufwachen auf 10:00 Uhr zur Übergabe der Wohnung. Das beschleunigt das Frühstück und das packen unserer Sachen. 11:20 Uhr ist es dann endlich geschafft. 



Fazit: Eine klasse Woche mit viel Spass – ganz annehmbaren Fischen – und einer tollen Natur liegt hinter uns. Was nächstes Jahr auf uns wartet? Mal sehen – zur Zeit ist Norwegen oder Spanien in der Diskussion.



Bis die Tage



Petrikasus





Kleiner Nebeneffekt: Stimuliert durch Forellenudos neuen Benutzertitel und unsere Waage gehe ich seit gestern wieder aufs Fahrrad um den Gewichtszustand vor der Reise zu erreichen.


----------



## Truttafriend (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bericht eine Woche in Schwandorf*

Cooler Bericht und tolle Bilder #6 

Franzl hat von eurem Fischen schon etwas am Telefon geplauscht. Das Gewässer mit den riesigen Seerosenfeldern ist wirklich ein Traum.


----------



## petrikasus (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bericht eine Woche in Schwandorf*

Hallo Truttafriend,

ist wirklich ein cooler Bereich. Zwar waren die Karpfen alle keine kapitalen, aber Spaß gemacht haben sie wirklich. Überhaupt finde ich das Graf-Schlau-Wasser recht abwechslungsreich und spannend.

Bis die Tage

Petrikasus


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bericht eine Woche in Schwandorf*

Hallo Karsten, 
feinen Bericht hast du da gestrickt  
Die 2 Tage haben mir echt gut gefallen... ein bisschen Angeln, ein bisschen Grillen, ein bisschen Bierchen trinken und viel lachen.. so soll es sein! 
schöne Grüße auch an Conny und Peter 
Ich hab auch noch ein paar Bilderchen auf Lager...


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bericht eine Woche in Schwandorf*

Sonnenaufgang an der Naab !


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bericht eine Woche in Schwandorf*

Unser Angelplatz


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bericht eine Woche in Schwandorf*

Gieriger Barsch!


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bericht eine Woche in Schwandorf*

Ein Schwan beim Abflug


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bericht eine Woche in Schwandorf*

Karsten mit Spiegler


----------



## petrikasus (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bericht eine Woche in Schwandorf*

Hi Franz,

war echt schön. Auch noch mal besten Dank für Deine Aktivität als Dolmetscher mit den Einheimischen  . Wie er schon sagte: auf MAIS geht hier nix   . Ohne Dich hätte ich den Kollegen wohl fast ernst genommen.

Grüße an Conny & Peter richte ich gerne aus.

Bis die Tage

Petrikasus


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bericht eine Woche in Schwandorf*

hallo!

Schöner Bericht, schöne Barsche, schöne Karpfen, "schöne" Zander, schöne Hechte, schöne Reise, schöne Bilder *ABER*         scheiß Bier! 

Ok ok geschmackssache....


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bericht eine Woche in Schwandorf*

@Raubfischer..
naja naja.. diese heimtückischen Preussen wollten mich mit Oettinger vergiften, sicherheitshalber hatte ich aber noch einen halben Kasten von unserer Heimatbrauerei dabei


----------



## scarred (19. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht eine Woche in Schwandorf*

Was masch den du in schwandorf is ja geil ich wohne nur ein par kilometer davon weg


----------



## petrikasus (20. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht eine Woche in Schwandorf*

Hallo scarred,

was wir da machen: Angelurlaub.
Könnte sein, daß wir nächstes Jahr wieder in Schwandorf aufschlagen. Können ja vorher mal posten.


----------



## Franz_16 (20. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht eine Woche in Schwandorf*



> Könnte sein, daß wir nächstes Jahr wieder in Schwandorf aufschlagen.



Na hoffentlich, war wirklich herrlich


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (25. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht eine Woche in Schwandorf*

Was man im Board so findet ?
Toller Bericht. Super geschildert und mit den Fotos bekommt am Lust aufs Reisen.


----------

